# Luxating Patella



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi all.
I took my baby girl Sammy Maree to the vet today, because when I take her walking I have noticed that she does this skipping action. I had noticed it before, but just though she was skipping and it was cute. Well because we have been walking nearly every afternoon I have noticed it getting worse, and did some research on the net, and it came up Luxating Patella. Anyway so I took her to the vet today and sure enough she has it in her right leg, and surgery is book for Tuesday Morning 25th July.
I am so upset







, I am just devasted. Sammy Maree is my baby girl. I feel just horrible that she has had this condition for a little while now and I just thought she was doing cute skipping, when really she was in some pain with this condition







I had never knew what Luxating Patella was, I had heard of people take about there babies with it, but never knew what it was. It wasn't until I put sammy's sympyoms into a search it came up.
Anyway guys I could really use some kind words and prayers for my baby girl this coming Tuesday 25th. I just can't believe this is happening, my baby girl is only 8mths, she was spayed at 6mths and now this horrible thing, it is really just to much in her 8mths.
As you can probably all tell, I am just a mess.
Thankyou for letting me share this with you all
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Bek - so sorry to hear this. I'll be thinking of you and Sammy Maree on the 25th with thoughts and prayers. Please keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Awwww, I'm sorry. My Bella just had luxating patella surgery last week. I know how you feel, but when the surgery is over Sammy's life will be much improved and things will get better. Any surgery is stressful, but I can tell you that Bella is taking this like some sort of warrior princess







She has to wear a little pink bangage until Friday, and she wobbles a little, but she's already putting weight on the leg and is her happy go lucky self. Also, they will give Sammy pain meds, so that will help things so much more smoothly than you would expect. Bella even likes the way the medicine taste, so that helps too. Give Sammy a hug for me and if you have any questions about the recovery that I might be able to answer just PM me, I'd be glad to help another nervous "mom" through it


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, I'm so sorry







but she'll be fine. at least now you know what it is and it is fixable. that's the good part







we will be praying that everything goes well.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about this. How fortunate that you can go ahead and have the surgery done so that she can be comfortable.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear that about Ms Sammy. She will be just find, once the healing starts. 

Puddles had ACL surgery in April and the 8 weeks went by fast. He was crated for 2 weeks, unless sitting on our laps with leash (so he could not take off running). After that we moved him up to an XPen in the den with us. After a day crying, not getting his way and wanting out, he was fine. The funny part was when he was allowed to walk around some. He would eat and go lay back on the XPen with out being told to. 

Hugssss to you and keep us informed on how she's doing.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi All.
I contacted the lady I got Sammy from to tell her what has happened. She was shocked and hadn't heard of it (her son is the one who breeds them). Anyway she contacted her son to ask him about it. She forwarded my email onto him. 
He replied to my email and said Sammy's mum Angel has it also, and said he had taken her to the vet and he said "the vet said" " it isn't anything to worry about". He told me in his email that, it doesn't cause them any pain and yes he is sure there would be an operation to fix it, but that doesn't mean it needs to be to done, and that my vet is just trying to "cash in", and by me getting the operation done on Sammy is going to cause unnecessary pain, and that I shouldn't get the operation done.
He also said that it is only FEMALES who get luxating Patella, and since Angel(sammy's mum) hasn't had any more than 2 females in her litters (1st litter 2 females, 2 males, 2nd litter 2 females, 2 males, 3rd litter 1 female 3 males, 4th litter (sammy's) 1 female, 4 males) that he didn't see any reason to stop breeding.

So my question is am I doing the right thing by putting Sammy through this operation, he had put alot of doubts in my mind, all I want to do is what is best for my little girl, and I don't trust his opinion and need to know what you all think. Please give me advice, Sammy has grade 2 luxating patella. I don't feel my vet is cashing in, and she wouldn't say Sammy needed the operation if she didn't, but he had made me feel really bad, by saying that I am putting her through unnecessary pain with the operation.

I aslo wanted to find out, from those of you that have had your babies with this, or know of others who have had this, what sex they were. Is it true that it only happens in females.
So those of you that have gone through this or know of someone, can you please let me know what sex the dogs were.
I am so angry that he knew all along that his female had this condition, and his mother is just so upset at him, and said if he does continue to breed that she will play no role in selling the pups, and that he should stop breeding.
Thankyou all so very much in advance.
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

My vet told me that Chloe has a grade 2 and I shouldn't do anything about it right now. She doesn't show any signs of having anything wrong. In fact, I was shocked when he examined her during her vaccinations and told me that. Every now and then she will stretch her back legs out and extend them for a moment. He said that is when she is popping them back in place. I felt horrible because I didn't realize that is what she was doing.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so sorry and will keep you both in my prayers!


Andrea~


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here is some great information on luxating patellas from Bhe Jei Maltese:

http://www.bhejei.com/health-patella.htm

Did your vet grade her luxation? They are graded between 1-4 with 4 being the most severe. That would help determine if she needed surgery or not. If it were my dog, I'd take her to an orthopedic vet for a second opinion.

We've had a number of our members go through the surgery very successfully. Hopefully, they'll respond to your post. You could also try doing a search.

Luxating patellas are fairly common in Maltese and other toy dogs and I have heard about many cases on the various forums I have belonged to over the years. Never have I heard of it being specifically female dogs who get them. From my memory, it's about 50/50.

I am saddened that her breeder plans to continue to breed these dogs.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Frosty is 14 1/2 yrs. old and has had the problem all his adult life. His has been described by different vets as a 1 or 2 in both hind knees. 99.99% of the time it hasn't bothered him. They seem to pop in and out without him showing much reaction. He played hard and ran like the wind until old age over-took him the last year or so. There were times when he would suddenly stop in the midst of running circles, like something hurt him, but in a few seconds he'd be up and away without a limp. I always have watched him carefully when walking any long distances for signs of any discomfort. If we were hiking and I saw any slowing or limping I'd say, "Frosty, do you want Daddy to carry you?" and if he immediately ran to Daddy and held his little arms (front legs







) up, then I'd know he was ready.

I think if I had had a vet who thought surgery was needed, I would have taken him to a vet ortho surgeon for a 2nd opinion, and if he said so, I would have done the surgery. It would have been nice to not worry about Frosty possibly being in pain. I kind of feel the vet he had as a youngster who Pooh-poohed the idea of surgery robbed Frosty of the chance of not having the problem all his life by planting in my mind that it wasn't needed. On the other hand, I've seen too many ortho surgeries on humans cause more problems than they fixed. Obviously that's not always the case, but frequently is. Consequently, I have preferred to avoid ortho (mostly back) surgery, and that could have influenced me on Frosty having surgery. I frankly hate the idea of anesthetic for toy dogs unless it just can't be avoided.









A second opinion for surgery is always a good idea, and a specialist rather than your regular vet is too.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella just had surgery for luxating patella, and while she is a girl, I would think that any dog with a patella would be capable of having a luxating patella at some point in their life. If we were talking about ovaries or something, that would be a logical thing for the guy to say, but both sexes can have a luxating patella. I know how you feel about not wanting to put Sammy Maree through the surgery though. Bella's was diagnosed with a grade 4, so I didn't feel I had a choice. The vet said after the operation that it was very clear once they had opened her up that the problem was only going to get worse. They went in to secure her knee, but they ended up also having to insert a pin and shave some of the bone to deepen the groove. However, they also ended up charging me almost $200 less than I had estimated and Bella is recovering really well







I think if I were you, since Sammy has a grade two, which isn't as bad as a three or four, I would get a second opinion as to if surgery is necessary or not. If Bella had been diagnosed with grade 1 or 2 by two different doctors, I may have not had her operated on, but since she was a four, it was going to become a quality of life issue for her later on (arthritis, etc.). I was just terrifed it would only get worse. I wish I could help you more, but I think its a personal decision. So far, this is all I know about luxating patellas:
* Not all vets do the surgery, and an orthopedic vet is the way to go since they have more experience with the issue
* The dog can learn to "pop" the knee back into place on their own without surgery (Bella did), but this doesn't fix the problem and arthritis can develop as well as a result
* While luxating patella can be genetic, it can also be caused by trauma, such as falling, or jumping and landing the wrong way
* and finally, I have a horrible understanding when it comes to medical issues and just had to trust my vet, thank goodness I had faith in them before Bellas leg became a problem
I wish I could help more because I know how stressful this decision is. I will tell you that if you do decide on surgery, its not as bad as you think. Bella is handling this way better than I have


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

> Hi All.
> I contacted the lady I got Sammy from to tell her what has happened. She was shocked and hadn't heard of it (her son is the one who breeds them). Anyway she contacted her son to ask him about it. She forwarded my email onto him.
> He replied to my email and said Sammy's mum Angel has it also, and said he had taken her to the vet and he said "the vet said" " it isn't anything to worry about". He told me in his email that, it doesn't cause them any pain and yes he is sure there would be an operation to fix it, but that doesn't mean it needs to be to done, and that my vet is just trying to "cash in", and by me getting the operation done on Sammy is going to cause unnecessary pain, and that I shouldn't get the operation done.
> He also said that it is only FEMALES who get luxating Patella, and since Angel(sammy's mum) hasn't had any more than 2 females in her litters (1st litter 2 females, 2 males, 2nd litter 2 females, 2 males, 3rd litter 1 female 3 males, 4th litter (sammy's) 1 female, 4 males) that he didn't see any reason to stop breeding.
> ...



It is absolutely not a gender specific thing. And it is so common in toy breeds, you would be shocked as to how many actually have this. Usually, it is discovered when they are young puppies, and the vet will want to keep an eye on it to see if it progresses. It does not always need surgery, but if the dog is in some discomfort, then surgery would be an option. I don't think you would be putting her through unnecessary pain, you are eliminating the discomfort of the luxating patella. But, you can always get a 2nd opinion if you are unsure about how much it is bothering her.
However, I am not sure whether this is a genetic condition or not. It could be, it could not be. But it is DEFINITELY not only females. That's ridiculous. Just last week a little yorkie named Benny (male) came in for his 1st puppy visit, and he had a slight luxating patella. (for those who don't know, luxating patella is a loosness in the knee joint)
I feel that, obviously, a veterinarian is much more educated about this type of thing than a breeder. (please, breeders, don't take offense) And I would say that if your vet recommends sx, I would go ahead and do it. And if you're not 100% comfortable, then get a 2nd opinion.
my 2 cents


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Ugggh, so sorry to hear about Sammy!!

I had a similiar experience as yours with a previous dog we had, but larger dog, and different joint problem. I only wanted to add one comment based on my experience....it's a hard decision to make, on whether or not to do surgery on your dog or to wait and see if the condition gets worse. And even though you have a breeder that is saying it's not necessary, you also have to think about what might happen to your dog if you don't do the surgery. There's just SO much to have to think about, especially when dealing with our furkids because they can't tell us how much pain they REALLY are in. It's cases like this that would make me seek out a second and sometimes a third opinion from a specialist. 

I'm sure you'll make the right decision for your dog, and I hope that she's not in too much discomfort. 

Again, sorry to hear about Sammy and I do hope that she can live out her long life without pain, whether you decide to do the surgery or not. 









Karyn


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I wish Sammy a swift and complete recovery from her surgery on July 25th.

Melanie


----------



## heaven'smom (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm sorry you and Sammy have to go through this. You must be soo worried! I hope all goes well.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Thankyou all so much. Well I took most your advice and went and got a second opinion. I went to see the Orthopedic specialist at 11am this morning. He said she does have grade 2 in her right leg, and believes I should get the operation as scheduled for this coming Tuesday. Sammy also has grade 1 in her left leg, he said he wouldn't think of operating on that one just yet, and hopefully by fixing the right leg, Sammy will be able to strenghten the muscles in her left leg, and with a bit of luck my NEVER need surgery on it. If I didn't do her right leg now and waited, and the left leg ended up getting worse, Sammy won't be able to get around at all.
He also had a look at Max for me, and he said Max has some slight movement, but nothing he would worry about, just to keep an eye on him as he grows.
I also asked about only Females getting it. He said NO that isn't true, but they have found it more common in the female and believe it has something to do with the x-gene (something like that). But it isn't restricted to just Females.
So as it stands Sammy Maree will be getting the operation this Tuesday 25th July. I feel so horrible, I feel sick. I know it is ok and it isn't life threatening or anything, but the thought of them putting her under and her having to go through this, just makes me soooooooo upset







.
I mean I am the one that cried as I was walking out of the vet, when I dropped her off to be spayed (didn't cry in front of Sammy).
I also have Max getting his blood work done then desexing next month. It is really all just happening at once. I still have my husband home recovering from his Motorbike accident. I have my youngest son who on Wednesday was running down to the oval (after school I was there), and another child was running, they collided head on and the other boys teeth went into the side of my sons head, who then was pouring out blood and I rushed him to my doctors, who then had to put 3 stitches in his head, (That happened the same afternoon I found out about sammy).

So I really think, I have had my far share of bad news this year, I really don't think I could take much more.
Financially this will be putting a strain on us. But at the end of the day, I will do my very best for my little girl, I just hope her left never needs to be done, and Max's don't change.
So if we all pray together that Sammy gets through this, and all will be fine, and I won't have to go through this again, I think THE BIG MAN UPSTAIRS MAY LISTEN, we can be bossy when need be








Again thankyou for your kind words and wonderful advice, I am still worried, but it has eased my doubts.
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I cried too when i dropped Bella off for her spay, and again when I dropped her off for her patella surgery, and to be honest, I'll probably cry again tomorrow when i drop her off just to get her bandage taken off, so don't worry, I think most of us do that







I'm glad you got a second opinion, maybe that will help ease your mind a lttle. I'm also glad your son is ok, teeth in the head? That must have been horrifying! At least your son and your Sammy are both young and will recover (and forget) very quickly.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm glad you got a 2nd opinion too. Now you know that the operation is really necessary. My 5 year old, Lizzie was diagnosed with luxating patella in both legs when she was a puppy. Luckily she hasn't needed surgery and can get around fine. Just make sure that the kidz don't jump and everything should be okay.

Good luck. You've got a lot on your plate right now so take deep breaths. You'll get through all this.

Cathy


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

Bek74 and Sammy, Kira, Lily and I give you all our love and prayers as your baby recovers from her surgery. I pray for you and your family.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

[attachment=10076:attachment]


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Good luck Bek! I'll be thinking of you on Tuesday









Harley also did the little skip thing - still does actually - so after seeing my vet, then being referred to a Sydney Uni Vet, x-rays, an over-night stay (tears) & $750 later ... he's absolutely fine!! Both vets said before the x-ray they didn't think it was a luxating Patella but couldn't be 100% certain, but I wanted them to check everything thoroughly ... hence the hard decision to have Harley go under a general for his x-ray (they did quite a lot of manipulation while he was out, the poor little man) .... anyways, it turns out they could find absolutely nothing medically wrong with him!!! LOL he just likes to skip I guess









These little guys are so fragile & sweet, yet they really do bounce back quite quickly - plus, more snuggles for you while she recuperates!


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Don't believe that breeder. Mine blew it off as well when Jack was diagnosed. (male) Breeders do not want anyone to think they may be breeding dogs who shouldn't be bred. It is hereditary. Anyway my vet has not recommended surgery yet, but I think it will be soon. He has it in both back legs. It pops out all the time, but he does not limp at all. Only when it first happended did he limp. I think you are doing the right thing because it leads to worse joint problems as they get older. Get the surgery done while your baby is young and will recover quicker. Hope this helps. 










quote name='bek74' date='Jul 20 2006, 08:23 AM' post='225292']
Hi All.
I contacted the lady I got Sammy from to tell her what has happened. She was shocked and hadn't heard of it (her son is the one who breeds them). Anyway she contacted her son to ask him about it. She forwarded my email onto him. 
He replied to my email and said Sammy's mum Angel has it also, and said he had taken her to the vet and he said "the vet said" " it isn't anything to worry about". He told me in his email that, it doesn't cause them any pain and yes he is sure there would be an operation to fix it, but that doesn't mean it needs to be to done, and that my vet is just trying to "cash in", and by me getting the operation done on Sammy is going to cause unnecessary pain, and that I shouldn't get the operation done.
He also said that it is only FEMALES who get luxating Patella, and since Angel(sammy's mum) hasn't had any more than 2 females in her litters (1st litter 2 females, 2 males, 2nd litter 2 females, 2 males, 3rd litter 1 female 3 males, 4th litter (sammy's) 1 female, 4 males) that he didn't see any reason to stop breeding.

So my question is am I doing the right thing by putting Sammy through this operation, he had put alot of doubts in my mind, all I want to do is what is best for my little girl, and I don't trust his opinion and need to know what you all think. Please give me advice, Sammy has grade 2 luxating patella. I don't feel my vet is cashing in, and she wouldn't say Sammy needed the operation if she didn't, but he had made me feel really bad, by saying that I am putting her through unnecessary pain with the operation.

I aslo wanted to find out, from those of you that have had your babies with this, or know of others who have had this, what sex they were. Is it true that it only happens in females.
So those of you that have gone through this or know of someone, can you please let me know what sex the dogs were.
I am so angry that he knew all along that his female had this condition, and his mother is just so upset at him, and said if he does continue to breed that she will play no role in selling the pups, and that he should stop breeding.
Thankyou all so very much in advance.
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The facts are subluxating 
patellas are very hereditary and when they are a grade 4 breeding should 
not be done to further more pups with this. Luxating patellas are most
definitely painful or the dog would not skip or hold the leg up. They do this
because the kneecap has slipped off the knee joint. Your breeder could
have offered to help pay for the surgery. 
I seriously doubt your vet is 
trying to make a buck off this pup since you noticed this and were 
concerned enough to look it up on the net as well as observe it getting
worse with exercise. The age of your pup is common to see this 
malady exacerbate. The pup has a growth spurt and the knee slides
out even more often due to the stress of carrying more weight. 

Usually the kneecap slips off the bone due to the groove not being deep
enough to hold it in place. 
There are two types of surgery to correct this. Some little dogs can do well with
a less invasive surgery called "band surgery". They actually use a band
to strap the kneecap back in place. Others need the more invasive type
where they make a deeper groove in the bone to help the kneecap
sit in place. You can discuss which is best for your baby with your vet
if he has not gone over this with you already.

I'm sure your baby will be up and running in no time!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'll be thinking of you & Sammy Maree tomorrow Bek - good luck, I hope it all goes well - I'm sure it will! Try not to worry too much, although that will probably seem impossible!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Jacqui,
Thankyou very much. I am soooooo nervous right now. I am enjoying lots of cuddles from my baby girl, she is sitting on my lap as I type.
I have got her soft crate ready, with my pillow case from my bed ( which she sleeps on with me







) and her favourite toy (a purple rabbit).
I gave Sammy a bath today conditioned her well ( she already has a puppy cut), trimmed the hair between her pads, did her ears, and trimmed around her bottom. I have got her playpen set up NEXT to my bed for when she gets home.
Anything else anyone can think of, that I need to do.
I don't think I will sleep much tonight, It is amazing how these little babies just fill our hearts.


Also on another note. You know how I told you all about the guy that bred Sammy, who knew about Sammy's mother having Luxating patella. Well I talk to his mum all the time ( who I got Sammy off) anyway she has offered to help financially with a small portion towards the bill. I was totally blown away







. I don't blame her, it's her son and his attitude I am mad with







, she had no idea, but she insisted on contributing a small amout to help with costs and she emailed me today, to say she has posted something to help







.
So what ever she has posted, I am very grateful, and just did not expect that from her. I guess because her son knew about the condition and then SHE sold me Sammy and over time with constant emails to each other and even been there to visit, she just feels bad about what has happened. I did tell her over and over again, that this doesn't change the friendship we have developed, I just don't want troy to keep breeding babies with the chance they to could get this, and have people like myself and the puppy to have to go through this, emotionally, financially, and for what Sammy now has to endure.

Well I will keep you all posted on how everything goes. Thankyou to EVERYONE for your support it has been wonderful, and meant alot to me. 
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

My biggest hassle after surgery has been Bellas hair matting, so since you already have Sammy in a puppy cut, that should make things go so much more smoothly. I thought about sending you a PM last week and asking about Sammy's hair, just because Bella's matts are so hideous right now. Bella and I send Sammy big hugs for the big day, and Bella says,"Don't worry Sammy, you get a really good nap and then Mommy spoils you for days!"


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok well I have dropped my baby girl off at the vets this morning







. My vet just rung to say surgery has been put off till around 2pm, as they have had a few emergency cases come in. I will post as soon I know more and when my baby is home. I hope because the operation is now a bit later that I can still bring her home later this afternoon. I am very nervous.
Thanks everyone.
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bek - sending my very best wishes and positive thoughts your way.














Please keep us posted.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Sure thinking about you and Sammy Maree and hoping all is going well. Big deep breaths.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Any news?

I was thinking of you all day today - I couldn't log on at work to check in but you were on my mind ALL day!

I guess now it's getting late you may be too busy getting Sammy comfy for the night if she was able to come home? 

If not, try really hard not to worry too much, if she had to stay overnight she will be getting constant supervision & they will make sure she is comfortable - at least you know they have all the pain meds in the world for her there if she is to need them.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Any news?
> 
> I was thinking of you all day today - I couldn't log on at work to check in but you were on my mind ALL day!
> 
> ...


Bek, I hope sammy is going good. Sending lots of hugs from across the way! Im sorry the computer has been up the creek again!!!














and Harley reminded me about sammy. 

Sending lots of love 


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hello All.
Well my baby girl is home ( and VERY sleepy). The operation went really well. My vet said that her thigh muscle and patella and tibia (hope I spelt it all right and got the names correct). Anyway they were ALL out of line. So what they did was shave a little bone for the Patella to sit into properly, and tighten up the muscles around that, and put a PIN in her leg to line up her Thigh, patella and tibia.
I was given pain meds to take home and she starts them tomorrow night, she was already given an injection for pain relief tonight.
When they put her under she pooped herself (thank goodness I did the bottom shave yesterday), anyway my vet cleaned her up as much as possible, but I will pop out tomorrow (daddy can babysit) and get some wipes for her. My poor little girl, ( my vet did take her to the toilet, but Sammy wouldn't go "STRESS" probably)
We go back to the vet on Saturday Morning to see how she is going and to discuss a rehab program for her.
I will keep you all posted on how we go tonight and over the next couple of days.
Again thankyou very much for your prayers and support, It has meant alot to me.







To you all.
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sammy , I'm so pleased the operation went well . I hope such a pretty girl has a very quick recovery . Sarah


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for the update and so glad to hear that Sammy Maree went through the surgery well. Sure sounds like it was a good idea you did the surgery now before any permanent damage was done. Be sure to get some rest for yourself because it sounds like the hard part is about to start ... keeping her quiet and not too active.

Really glad to hear everything is okay.


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

So glad to hear Sammy is home and that the surgery went well.







I will be eagerly looking for your posts as your experience with this will help me with my Deja who is just diagnosed with the same thing.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm glad Sammy is home, and the surgery is behind you. I'll continue the positive thoughts for her recovery.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Wishing Sammy a speedy recovery


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm so glad Sammy is back home and doing well








Bella has a pin now too, I wonder if they ever go on a plane if we will need to bring something about the pin to the security gate? I've never flown, so I really have no idea. Remember to get some rest, I found napping when Bella does is the best way, she can't get too excited or try to lick her bandage if she's sleeping, so you can rest easy then. Best wishes!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Morning everyone.
Sammy slept for a couple of hours last night when I got her home, then she was hungry and ate her dinner (I gave her a smaller portion due to the anaesthetic), I gave her crushed kibble (royal canine) with a little bit of boiled skinless chicken breast. And a little bit of puppy milk. She ate the lot, and then went out to go to the toilet (just #1).
Sammy had a bit of a restless night last night, she woke up at around 11:30pm crying, so I took her to the toilet again which she did #1, then put some boomerang pillows in between my husband and I and she slept in there with us.
Sammy woke up this morning went to the toilet did #1, then had her breakfast and her medicine, then went outside and did #2 ( I carry her out and she is on a leash at ALL times while outside).
Sammy is now having a much needed sleep, so as much as I would like to lay down, I need to go and get my washing on, as I didn't do anything all day yesterday other than worry and sit by the phone.
My vet rung this morning to she how her night went, and I told her what had been going on, and she is happy with the way Sammy is coping.
I will post a photo of my babies leg today (just need to charge the bat for my camera), They have shaved her leg ALL the way up thigh, so when the bandage comes off, what a fashion statement Sammy's hair do will make, ""my little trend setta""







.
But as long as my baby makes a full recovery and is back out going on our daily walks with no pain, I really couldn't care if she was shaved bald all over ( hair grows back), her health and happiness means more to me.
Will keep you posted, thankyou everyone for your support.

BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad that she is on the road to recovery!!

[attachment=10319:attachment]


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

What a good report on Sammy Maree!!! She's a trooper and so are you.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Just some photo's of my baby girl, after her surgery, Today Wednesday 26th, 2pm








Her playpen, new house





























Thankyou for all your support, Sammy has been doing well today.



> Just some photo's of my baby girl, after her surgery, Today Wednesday 26th, 2pm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry they aren't working, my husband was messing around the the camera program, I will have to try and fix the problem later.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Hope to see the photos of Sammy Maree soon. Just so glad she's doing well.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Here they are ( I hope)



































Sammy's playpen

My baby girl.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

awww, poor sweet baby - but it looks like she has a very comfortable little den there!

As the others have said, make sure you are taking care of yourself as well Bek, I know you have a 'skin' family to take care of also, so make sure you get plenty of rest when Sammy is resting!!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Awww, what a sweetie! Bellas first bandage looked just like Sammy's, now she's modeling a purple one. I think this new look our girls have started will be all the rage this summer. Can't you just see all the posers trying to copy them on the Today Show?







Yep, I need some sleep too.


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

Sammy looks like she is taking this well. How long does she keep the bandage on? What kind of physical therapy is she going to require. I guess I will get some of those questions answered today when we go for our appointment for Deja's consultation.

Wishing Sammy positive healing vibes.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Sammy goes in to see my vet on Saturday, they will change her bandages then, She will probably have them on for about 2wks, I will find out saturday.
Sammy had a restless night last night. I think she was just uncomfortable, so after I PM Brandy( who is a wonderful support, and lets me bug her with my questions) and then rung my vet I feel a little better.
She is on anti-inflammatory's which is also a strong pain med ( so I just found out), and my vet feels that she is just having a little whimper because she can't get comfortable with her leg all bandaged. She told me if I feel as though she is in extreme pain to bring her straight in. I don't feel as though she is in extreme pain just uncomfortable ( which still just breaks my heart). Other than that sammy is doing really well, she pooped and did wee wee this morning, and is eating fine.
Thankyou everyone for your support, lets keep the prayers up for Deja who has her specialist appointment today and little Rudy, and the champ BELLA.







To everyone.
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am glad to hear Sammy is doing well after the surgery


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Sammy had a really good day yesterday, she seems to be back into her normal potty routine, and she had a really good sleep last night. 
Sammy is putting weight on her leg and walks around ( on leash) to find her potty spot. I am really happy with how Sammy is coming along.
Little miss has been trying to go at her bandages, and I don't want to put one of those C- collars on her, so I dipped my fingers in some vinagar and rubbed it on her bandage, so far it is working, when she sniffs at it, she pulls her head away and does something else







, so lets see if it keeps working.
I took her for a walk yesterday, I got my boys old stoller out, layed down the back rest and put her soft crate in there, she loved it. I will have to take a photo of our home made doggy stroller, people were looking at me thinking I don't know what








Thankyou
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------

